# RecipeDB - B SAAZ/Amarillo Pale Ale



## Tony (10/2/08)

B SAAZ/Amarillo Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes This beer is a modified version on the popular LC bright ale clone.I recon its better actually, but im not a cascade fan. It had an incredible passionfruit aroma in secondary and after being on tap a few days has mellowed and dried to a wonderfull well ballanced hop flavour and aroma. The bitterness matches the malt well and it is a great session drink. You just cant stop at one!I mashed it at 65 deg and brewed it with US-56 at 19 deg1.048 down to 1.006, 27 IBU 8EBCToo easy! Enjoy!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      10 kg IMC Ale Malt    0.5 kg TF Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 40mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 40mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP001 - California Ale         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 27.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## beersatan (13/1/09)

There's always an APA on hand around here and Tony's LCBA clone is aweome but I was getting itchy to try something other than cascade in my APA's. Tony's comments at the bottom of this recipe struck a chord with me so I thought I'd give it a go.

I bottled a 23L partial version of this on 19/12/08 and drank my last one last night.
Very easy to put together and very easy to drink! Thanks Tony.


----------

